# Hot yoga



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Went to my first hot yoga class last night and fell in love!
I regularity do 50 mins of spin and about 40 of yoga once a week. I still really like the cardio and leg workout for spin, but in the yoga I was getting stuck on a lot of the hip stretching poses with no progress for about 6 months now. Hot flow I was into my half pigeons like a dirty shirt and this morning my hips are so free and relaxed!

Just thought I would share for anyone with stretching issues. This hot class was like $17 for 60 minutes drop in and very beginner. Suitable for anyone moderately active and who has practiced yoga before. I sweat a lot so went through about 3litres of water to stay hydrated through the day and don't eat before and bring a banana for after!

Next on my try list is weights!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Is this Bikram Yoga?

I have tried a few times and found it was not for me, though it can probably be attributed to bad instructors. They were more focused on the image than the actual stretching. I am rather inflexible, though through sports know very well my limits. At on point I had an instructor push hard on my back during a stretch that I was already at my limit, I ended up pulling a muscle. I stopped then and didn't return. 

It is very intense with the heat, and the small takes a while to get over. :lol: But I liked the idea and have heard of people doing well in there. 

I would love to try some form of yoga again to try and become more flexible. But I am unsure of how to find a good place.


----------

